# PETA Killed 95 Percent of Adoptable Pets in its Care During 2008



## Jomas (Sep 20, 2008)

http://www.consumerfreedom.com/pressRelease_detail.cfm/release/258


----------



## Red Fletch (Apr 25, 2008)

Not suprising. Hypocrits!


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

There is absolutely nothing Ethical about the PETA-phile leadership, organization or membership. They are all lying, scurvy, scum-sucking bass turds.

IMHO, of course. 

:cocktail:


----------



## youngoneinva (Apr 6, 2009)

That was a very good artical.Me and some friends printed out a couple hundred copies of that artical and spread them around a KFC they (PETA)
were protesting at in richmond last weekend.At first they thought we were helping them.Should have seen the look's on their face's when they read what we were passing out.They got no sympathy that day


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

They got in trouble a couple years back for dumping dead dogs in a dumpster... Randy


----------



## silly billy (Apr 11, 2009)

*Long live peta!!!*

Long Live PETA!!!

I am a member, we are humane, we help animals, we love animals, inane ramblings on here from certain types mean nothing. Ramble all you like, meanwhile we get on with the real job of 'caring', why else do you think we do it? What is our alterial motive if any, conspiratory theory types?

Long Live PETA!!!

doing good, defying the odds.


----------



## KSSHOOTER (Jun 13, 2008)

silly billy said:


> Long Live PETA!!!
> 
> I am a member, we are humane, we help animals, we love animals, inane ramblings on here from certain types mean nothing. Ramble all you like, meanwhile we get on with the real job of 'caring', why else do you think we do it? What is our alterial motive if any, conspiratory theory types?
> 
> ...


Let me guess you were holding everyone of those animals while someone stuck a needle in them and waited on them to draw there last breath and then cried the hole time while they were being thrown in a trash truck. YOU GUYS NEED TO CLEAN YOUR OWN DOOR STEP !

"WAKE UP DONKEY"


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

silly billy said:


> Long Live PETA!!!
> 
> I am a member, we are humane, we help animals, we love animals, inane ramblings on here from certain types mean nothing. Ramble all you like, meanwhile we get on with the real job of 'caring', why else do you think we do it? What is our alterial motive if any, conspiratory theory types?
> 
> ...


 Doing one thing in public and driving around in death vans killing animals out of the public eye. Doesn't the VP of PETA use insulin made from dogs to survive? Suddenly it's alright to benefit from animal testing? Isn't that kind of thing frowned upon by PETA? Isn't that hypocritical? Sounds alot like your all just a great big group of saints! If that crazy lady was a real PETA believer she'd do what's right and not give in to hypocrisy. We are all rooting for her to do the right thing!!


----------



## mod10g (Dec 18, 2006)

silly billy said:


> Long Live PETA!!!
> 
> I am a member, we are humane, we help animals, we love animals, inane ramblings on here from certain types mean nothing. Ramble all you like, meanwhile we get on with the real job of 'caring', why else do you think we do it? What is our alterial motive if any, conspiratory theory types?
> 
> ...


:ban::crazy:


----------



## silly billy (Apr 11, 2009)

> "WAKE UP DONKEY"


Personal attacks are not allowed on this forum.

Why are so many of you against PETA? Is it because they are not supporters of hunting animals for 'fun'? C'mon guys PETA do a lot of good for animal welfare, surely you must admit that at least. Try to keep the discussion free from personal attacks.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

silly billy said:


> Personal attacks are not allowed on this forum.
> 
> Why are so many of you against PETA? Is it because they are not supporters of hunting animals for 'fun'? C'mon guys PETA do a lot of good for animal welfare, surely you must admit that at least. Try to keep the discussion free from personal attacks.


 PETA is against people even owning pets. I hunt for food and sport. We raised animals on the farm to sell and to eat. That is the way God intended it. It's in the Bible. Before God made the new covenant with man through Jesus Christ, the Jews were told to sacrifice their best lamb to pay for their past years sins. Does PETA believe in God as a whole? How do individual PETA members feel towards God? God gave man dominion over the animals and even tells us in the Bible which animals can be eaten and which should not. I'll take God's word over PETA's any day. As a matter of fact I would rather not be a PETA member when Jesus comes again! The PETA belief system goes against God. 
I'm not saying some people won't abuse animals and need to be dealt with. Taking animals and killing them as PETA does is not the answer either. We just had a case nearby where a rancher was charged with cruelty to animals and his animals were seized. Most went to a foster farm and will be cared for until they are fully recovered and can be sold to help pay for the costs of keeping them. Some had to be euthanized as they were in too bad of shape to survive the trip. I'd rather see this happen before PETA kills them all.
So are you a believer in God or an atheist? Before you answer crack a Bible and do some reading. Start with the Book of Genesis 9:1-17. If your eyes are open to a short one, read this Proverbs 12:10.


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

What do you Peta people eat?
Did you all have your canine teeth filed down yet?
You do know what they are there for right?
Do you not realize we as hunters are the reason many of the species we hunt ( TO EAT) are in such abundance,and not extinct?
No more needs to be said, this is all the time i am willing to waste speaking to you,and your Lil group. ADIOS.:thumbs_do


----------



## youngoneinva (Apr 6, 2009)

If ya'll are so good explain the 95% kill rate you're organization has.Thats better than most outfitter's.
Also explain why your org.has over a million dollar budget yet not a dime of that money goes to any animal shelts.
Bottom line your org. is bogus and you need to wake up and smell the rose's before it's too late for you.You have been brain washed and misled,wake up.The facts are there plain and simple and you people can't escape the truth no matter how hard you try.


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

LMAO someone forgot to lock the gate on the Troll pen.. Randy


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm just glad that PETA is not in charge of children, that 95% kill rate could raise some eyebrows. :mg:


----------

